
Grow your startup with pre-packaged and handpicked marketing gigs - Growthstore
http://www.growthstore.io
======
Growthstore
Hey all,

A quick bit of backstory. My name is James and I’ve worked as a growth
marketer for the last few years, which has given me an insight into a few
issues that companies face when hiring marketers and growing their company.
Websites like Upwork and Freelancer are often low quality (unless you do a lot
of vetting), and similar competitors have rising prices and still aren’t
filling the gap, so I felt there was space for another player.

I launched Growthstore roughly 1 month ago, and we’ve seen a positive reaction
since (thankfully). I’m a little hesitant of posting on Hacker News as it’s
not particularly high tech, but hopefully that’s OK!

I built Growthstore to be super simple to use and I also wanted to provide top
notch communication. Companies that hire marketers like to be kept up to date,
so we’re on hand 16hrs per day in order to discuss progress with our
customers.

We’ve got a lot more coming in the near future, including more niche gigs,
video growth courses and some free content.

